# 安装 dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL 报错

## gentoo-uas

```
sudo emerge dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL

 * IMPORTANT: 11 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0::gentoo

 * IO-Socket-SSL-2.052.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking IO-Socket-SSL-2.052.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0/work/IO-Socket-SSL-2.052 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0/work/IO-Socket-SSL-2.052 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

 * perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor INSTALLMAN3DIR=none DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0/image/

perl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.26.1/x86_64-linux/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.so: undefined symbol: SSLeay_version

 * ERROR: dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   Unable to build!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 964:  Called perl-module_src_configure

 *   environment, line 518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               perl Makefile.PL "$@" <<< "${pm_echovar}" || die "Unable to build!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0/work/IO-Socket-SSL-2.052'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0/work/IO-Socket-SSL-2.052'
```

需要怎么解决?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
emerge -1 dev-perl/Net-SSLeay
```

----------

## gentoo-uas

执行了 emerge -1 dev-perl/Net-SSLeay 问题还是依旧

从报告线程移动了无意中放置的答复。 — JRG

----------

## fedeliallalinea

将openssl从1.1.0降级到1.0.2m (google translate)

```
emerge -1 dev-perl/Net-SSLeay dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL
```

----------

## LdBeth

禁用 bindist 这个 Flag。不然一些库是不會安装的。

----------

